# power tool spinning the meter.



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Anybody have an idea on how much($) the use of power tools effect the electric bill? Typical field stuff, power saws, nail guns, sprayers, sawzall, ...etc.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Hardly.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

No, but I doubt it's much.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I can give you an exact number tomorrow, for the amount of kW we've used on our current job from the date the meters were installed


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Check the wattage/amperage of the tool in question and convert to kilowatts and multiple by the hours tools runtime. For example, a 15a 120v saw uses 1800w or 1.8 kilowatts. Electric is sold by the kiloWatt /hour which is 1 kilowatt for 1 hour.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> Check the wattage/amperage of the tool in question and convert to kilowatts and multiple by the hours tools runtime. For example, a 15a 120v saw uses 1800w or 1.8 kilowatts. Electric is sold by the kiloWatt /hour which is 1 kilowatt for 1 hour.



So pretty much you're saying "good luck finding out" :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> Check the wattage/amperage of the tool in question and convert to kilowatts and multiple by the hours tools runtime. For example, a 15a 120v saw uses 1800w or 1.8 kilowatts. Electric is sold by the kiloWatt /hour which is 1 kilowatt for 1 hour.


No it doesn't, throw a meter on that saw and get back to me.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> So pretty much you're saying "good luck finding out" :laughing:


What's confusing? 

Volts * Amps =Watts

Watts/1000=kilowatts

Fill in the numbers you know and solve for the number you don't have. You only need to do the calculations in this instance if you have amps instead of watts since watts is what matters for your question. More watts = more expensive


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> No it doesn't, throw a meter on that saw and get back to me.


Well, OK. I'm giving the textbook solution which neglects to account for some factors.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> Well, OK. I'm giving the textbook solution which neglects to account for some factors.


It's not viable at all, the draw is based on load.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> What's confusing? Volts * Amps =Watts Watts/1000=kilowatts Fill in the numbers you know and solve for the number you don't have. You only need to do the calculations in this instance if you have amps instead of watts since watts is what matters for your question. More watts = more expensive



How many hours is my worm saw, chop saw, sawzall, heater, lights, drills, ect. going to be running tomorrow? That's what you will never know. So how would you calculate that?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> How many hours is my worm saw, chop saw, sawzall, heater, lights, drills, ect. going to be running tomorrow? That's what you will never know. So how would you calculate that?


Or what the draw of the tools will be....

Slap a ted 5000 on your extension cord.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

12kwh for a 1300sf house start to finish
18kwh for 2100sf.

So, like a dollar or two for a small house.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Why is this question being asked anyway?Has the contract gone into such detail?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

shakey0818 said:


> Why is this question being asked anyway?Has the contract gone into such detail?


It's a forum, it's designed for pointless questions.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> How many hours is my worm saw, chop saw, sawzall, heater, lights, drills, ect. going to be running tomorrow? That's what you will never know. So how would you calculate that?





Inner10 said:


> Or what the draw of the tools will be....
> 
> Slap a ted 5000 on your extension cord.



Like I said, its the textbook solution which neglects to consider a few factors. I didn't say it would be easy to come up with the numbers. I'm a theatre lighting guy, lights suck the same power all the time.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I make the customer pay for all utilities, I buy fuel for the salamanders until the furnace gets turned on


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> Like I said, its the textbook solution which neglects to consider a few factors.


It's so in accurate it doesn't even qualify as a solution. You would get better results with random numbers on a dart board.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's so in accurate it doesn't even qualify as a solution. You would get better results with random numbers on a dart board.


It comes up with as accurate an solution as the fed uses to " manage" the economy.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Another data point: about 40 gal gas for yamaha 2800 inverter generator on an 1100 sf house fdn to paint.


----------

